# Anyone want any ducks?



## SCHUNTER (Sep 26, 2003)

If anyone here wants any ducks or geese during the season, or knows anyone who might, PM me and I will arrange to deliver. We are located near Mohall.

Also, if you haven't seen it yet, besure to check out this awesome new free game-

http://metrowars.com/register.php?REF=11758


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Do you live year round in Mohall or is that where your hunting house is at?? Why do you want to give the ducks away, so you can go shoot another limit??

H2OfowlND


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

:withstupid: I am with you water :eyeroll:


----------



## Ithaca1 (Nov 24, 2003)

Just another non-resident meat hog


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

SCHUNTER wrote:



> What is this bullsheit? $3,000? *You think I wouldn't pay $3,000 to shoot 100 ducks over the limit? Hell yes I would.* I have paid twice that price to kill that many divers in Mexico. I piss on $3,000 and so do most traveling hunters. You will definately see me in NoDak this year.


www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic. ... ght=#17133

Do you suppose this is where he got the ducks?? uke:

And your game stinks on ice. Nothing worse than stinking on the rocks.


----------

